# Monogram ZV950SD ventilation hood



## ng622 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello all:

I am in the process of remodeling my kitchen, including the purchase of all new appliances, and am getting increasingly frustrated in trying to find out information on the Monogram ZV950SD ventilation hood and was wondering if anyone out there could be of any help.

I have looked at a number of hoods and believe we have narrowed it down to the Monogram or the Zephyr Venezia. I prefer the look of the Monogram but can find no information as to how quiet it is. The Monogram website does not contain the info and when I contacted Monogram, I received a response indicating that they have not rated it for noise. Should this raise a red flag--I mean one of the major factors a consumer looks at when buying a hood is how quiet it is and Monogram claims it does not rate its own product. Seems very fishy too me!!

Does anyone have this particular hood?? If so, I would greatly appreciate any insight into what you think of it.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The short answer I have to your question is, I haven't a clue.

Now that's out of the way, I assume there isn't a dealer in your neck of the woods where you can go for advice and a "test drive"?? If the manufacturer is being this unresponsive to a potential customer, just imagine how bad their after sale customer service will be. Quiet or not I wouldn't go near it simply on principal.

Jock


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that noise is a written factor in hoods.
I switched from a vent-a-hood hood to a hood with a roof mount exhaust fan. Best thing I ever did, especially since my wall ovens are convection, conventional heat and can sometime make noise.
pan


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have/had this hood in the kitchen of the house we are currently selling. It's not too bad but like Pan said the noise is gonna be there no matter what.

If you do get it I'd ignore the height spec for mounting and move it up 6-7 inches.From experince I've learned you'll banging your head on the dang thing almost every time you go to cook.....:lol: I was told by some folks that we could have mounted it hight with no discerenable loss in performance.

Also be careful using this or any higher volume cooking ventilation system with a wood burning fireplace. Unless you like smoking the whole house that is.:suprise:


----------



## ng622 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. It has been very frustrating trying to get information out of Monogram. JOck: your comments are customer service are what I was thinking as well. All the other major manufacturers have noise ratings--Zephyr, Vent-a-Hood, Broan, etc. So the fact that Monogram doesn't and even indicates that it doesn't do a noise test is suspicious. While I realize noise is a factor with a ventilation hood, some of the ones I've heard on the low setting sound as loud as the Zephyr on the high setting--I am just trying to make it as minimal a factor as possible.

Thanks again,

Nick


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nick,

One last thing for you to consider. The longer the vent pipe the more noise it will produce. Almost all manufacturers have specs that state much you can duct-work and what diameter to reasonably use and also what loss of efficiency will result from an extreemely long vent. An example would be a 8in dia 90 deg elbow would be the equivelent of 6ft of straight pipe 

If the hood is rated exceptionally low in dB generated then there would be a limit on how long a pipe could be used before you have an increase in those dB. It is mostly caused by the turbulence the air creates and the back pressure associated with it.

Our Monogram also has the 1100 cfm fan system. It is not as quiet as I would like but we also have an 8ft rise and then a 11ft pipe off an elbow to another 90deg elbow and then a 4ft vent out the roof. The fan is rated to be able to be used with a maximum of 50ft of straight pipe. With the elbows and such we have the equivelent of 35ft. 

If the distance were more towards the 5-10ft range the hood would be much quieter.

If your intention is to use the system over an Island cooktop you may find most systems obtrusive. Just remember to check what lenght and how extensive is the vent duct used in the display. If it opens directly into the great nothingness of a cabinet a jet engine can be made quieter than it actually is. Well sorta. 

Had you looked at some of the Down-draft style exhaust systems yet. They are exceptionally quiet in almost every application.

Good Luck


----------

